Ask HN: JavaScript library for chart like GitHub commit history? - ben-gy
======
catacombs
This can be accomplished with D3.js[1] to bind data to HTML elements -- a div
block, in your case -- and color them based on value.

D3 is a big library, so you'll likely only need these modules:

    
    
        d3-selection
        d3-scale
    

[1]: [https://d3js.org/](https://d3js.org/)

